# Highway Department / DOT employment in NY



## Maxrad 45

I am looking for some advice from you experienced DPW or DOT personnel. I am interested in employment with a Highway Department or DPW within the Westchester, NY area. I am 20 years old, in the process of obtaining my CDL and have NO experience. I have talked to several DPW supervisors, all whom have said the same thing, I need 2-3 years experience. Once I obtain my CDL, how can I possibly get experience if everyone requires me to have experience before employment. One supervisor told me that even experience plowing driveways or small lots will "not cut it", they are looking for experience in plowing roads, highways and operating heavy trucks and equipment. I don't expect to start full time, but I would love to have an opportunity to start off part time or even work as a seasonal driver for the winter, as this would allow me to learn and acquire the skills necessary to work. 

Having said that, I seek your input and advice. What should I do to get the desired experience that I need to work for a DPW or the NYSDOT. Perhaps you could tell me how you started, and what you did to get to where you are now. 

Lastly does anyone know of any DPW or Highway Departments in Westchester, NY that are looking for seasonal personnel for this coming winter? 

I thank all for taking the time to read this and for any information or advice you can provide me. 

- Chris.


----------



## grandview

See if they have a rec dept and see if they hire seasonal residents .You will need to take a civil service test to and place at the top. Then you need to "know" someone in there to "recommend" you to be interviewed.


----------



## alldayrj

A smaller company that does dumpsters or deliveries etc would prob be likely to hire someone with no experience and teach you. Then get a job in a few years with the DOT


----------



## bravest

Maxrad 45;1497953 said:


> I am looking for some advice from you experienced DPW or DOT personnel. I am interested in employment with a Highway Department or DPW within the Westchester, NY area. I am 20 years old, in the process of obtaining my CDL and have NO experience. I have talked to several DPW supervisors, all whom have said the same thing, I need 2-3 years experience. Once I obtain my CDL, how can I possibly get experience if everyone requires me to have experience before employment. One supervisor told me that even experience plowing driveways or small lots will "not cut it", they are looking for experience in plowing roads, highways and operating heavy trucks and equipment. I don't expect to start full time, but I would love to have an opportunity to start off part time or even work as a seasonal driver for the winter, as this would allow me to learn and acquire the skills necessary to work.
> 
> Having said that, I seek your input and advice. What should I do to get the desired experience that I need to work for a DPW or the NYSDOT. Perhaps you could tell me how you started, and what you did to get to where you are now.
> 
> Lastly does anyone know of any DPW or Highway Departments in Westchester, NY that are looking for seasonal personnel for this coming winter?
> 
> I thank all for taking the time to read this and for any information or advice you can provide me.
> 
> - Chris.


Check the pennysaver archives. I saw an add approx 1 month ago where NYS dot was hiring temp employers. Or call NYS dot. Ray


----------



## newyorkplower

where in westchester are you from?


----------



## Maxrad 45

newyorkplower;1499968 said:


> where in westchester are you from?


From Yorktown, in Northern Westchester


----------



## newyorkplower

yea no one around here will even look at you without 3 years of experience with your cdl. Its a tough job to get in this area as i am looking as well. But luckily i will have my cdl for 3 years on monday so more and more people are starting to call back for jobs. Your best bet is to get your class b cdl and try to work for a company that is willing to train your which is very hard to find. GOOD LUCK!


----------

